
Running a webserver on ARM Processors?  Not yet, but there is some potential - bbgm
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/09/07/LinuxApacheOnARMProcessors.aspx
======
jwilliams
I think this area has a lot of potential. I'm a fan of Atom-based solutions --
the author is concerned about ECC, which is less of an issue for me.

Part of the problem with Atom solutions to date was the power-hungry chipset
that it used to ship with. The current generation chipsets still consume more
power than the CPU, but they are a lot better (~10W against ~22W for the
945GSE vs the 945G).

Particularly for solutions that rely on redundant nodes, it's a great
solution. In the right conditions you could even move to ambient-air cooling
and save a huge amount of energy.

------
davidw
The Arm-based netwinder I had some 10 years ago worked decently as a small web
server. His point is really another one, though; about whether it would make
sense for big server farms.

------
DarkShikari
_If a 4-core, cache coherent version was available with a reasonable memory
controller_

Multi-core Cortex A9s are hitting silicon as we speak, so this is actually not
far off at all.

------
evgen
It is not quite the same workload or flexibility that the author was looking
for, but I was running a web server on my Newton (162 MHz strongarm 110, 4M of
RAM) more than a decade ago. Imaging a beowulf cluster of... oops, wrong forum
for that particular meme...

~~~
byoung2
I managed to get apache running on a Nokia n800 (320 MHz ARM11) just for
kicks!

------
wlievens
If I were more than a mere Software Engineer I could actually go and impress
people by stating that I work for ARM.

